# Christians going through IVF/ICSI right now



## Groovinggirl

Hello ladies, just wanted to see if there are any Christian ladies having treatment right now. It would be nice to be in touch and pray for one another.

I'm in the middle of our 2nd real attempt (only made it to transfer once) at ICSI and would love people to swap stories with and also encourage one another.

Hoping for some good company 

xxx


----------



## izora

Hello Grooving girl,

I just saw ur post, how are you keeping up? have you started your cycle? I am about to start down regulating next week thursday.

I found this site http://www.thecarpenterschurch.org/2009/displayArticles.php?type=sarah its been a blessing to me, i hope it blesses you too and keeps your expectations high and focused on God.... For with God nothing shall be impossible.

Izora


----------

